# Guinea pigs?



## Kooshie (Sep 9, 2009)

I hope I put this in the right place!  I want to raise a few guinea pigs and I would like advice!  Any help would be great!

*A few of my (many) questions:*

Are they hard to raise?

Are they evil?

Is it really as difficult to raise them as all the websites say?

Thank you!


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 11, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have any experience in raising them.
From what I have learned about them, they could be a bit difficult to raise. But like everything else, if you learn how to do it right, it may be easier than what you may think.


----------



## Kooshie (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## wafflesmom (Sep 13, 2009)

I have piggers and had 16 at one point....all rescues.
I only have 2 males right now.
I think they are great!

When you say raise...do you mean breeding them?

They reproduce like crazy! And actually hard to find homes for. Well around here it is. Of course there's always the snake people which is how I ended up with so many that I brought at reptile shows. Piggers are too sweet to feed to a snake in my opinion.

Male babies will bred back to the mom and sisters within a few wks old. Females around 3 yrs should not be breed b/c as they age, their pelvis opening won't allow babies to pass. We've done many c-sections on guinea pigs.

When I had male female pairs, my males were neutered.


----------



## Kooshie (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you!  I don't think I'll breed them... but you never know, I might get horribly addicted.  Thank you for the helpful information.


----------



## currycomb (Sep 14, 2009)

well, hubby and i are going to try breeding piggies. have 2 males and traded for 3 females that are suppose to be pregnant. 2 are, for sure. my question, how long is the gestation on guiena pigs?


----------



## Countrymom (Dec 14, 2009)

Internet informational websites for guinea pigs drive me crazy.  So much miss information out there in general.  I always recommend people to find a local cavy club...cavy is Guinea Pig ..... and get into contact with some people who do actually own, breed and show them.  They have way more experience and knowledge then the average pet person or rescuer.  Also the American Cavy Breeders Association would be a great place to get more information.  Not only a club locally, but articles and upon joining an excellent book on cavies.  

I have been breeding and showing cavies now for a few years and totally enjoy it.  I do this with my three children.  I cannot tell you how much fun and how many life lessons we have learned with our herd.  I do sell them and have no problems selling them.  I have never sold to a snake farm once.  However, snakes do have to eat also.  As much as we love our cavies, we have to remember some people love and fancy snakes also.  (personally can't stand snakes! LOL)  

Cavies are not mean critters, but sows can definitely be very tempermental.  Comparing them to hamsters, guinea pigs are hands down way better.  A lot more like little cats or dogs in personality.  As for feeding and reproducing, you have to have the right balanced diet and that is the key ingrediant.  And like anything else, breeding always has it's risks no matter what species...including humans.  However, if you are going to breed, do so with a plan.  That is why we show.....and breed.....to better improve on the pig and our bloodlines.  Not just to reproduce and see if our pets can have babies.  In doing so I have bred out and bred without common faults like teeth issues, eye problems and coat faults.


----------



## freeb (Feb 14, 2010)

the gestation period for a sow is 90 days. And yes you can go from 2 to 12 in 90 days. I have 2 sows that between the both just had 10. I also have a hard time getting rid of them and have taken in alot of cavies that people no longer want so i have 30 guinea pigs at this time. Now i love guinea pigs but feeding them is expensive. They cannot survive on rabbit food. They have to have guinea pig food as it contains the vitamin C that their body requires to keep them alive. Now they get sick and die pretty fast if not watched. I really dont recommend breeding just to breed you need to make sure that you have a market for the babies or your gonna be stuck with them. With my 30 guinea pigs i spend About $125 a month or more on pellets. That doesnt include the bedding for cages as they cannot be on wire like a rabbit as it will destroy there feet.


----------



## Countrymom (Feb 14, 2010)

freeb said:
			
		

> the gestation period for a sow is 90 days. And yes you can go from 2 to 12 in 90 days. I have 2 sows that between the both just had 10. I also have a hard time getting rid of them and have taken in alot of cavies that people no longer want so i have 30 guinea pigs at this time. Now i love guinea pigs but feeding them is expensive. They cannot survive on rabbit food. They have to have guinea pig food as it contains the vitamin C that their body requires to keep them alive. Now they get sick and die pretty fast if not watched. I really dont recommend breeding just to breed you need to make sure that you have a market for the babies or your gonna be stuck with them. With my 30 guinea pigs i spend About $125 a month or more on pellets. That doesnt include the bedding for cages as they cannot be on wire like a rabbit as it will destroy there feet.


Gestation for a sow is 70 days from pairing if they breed right away.  Not 90.  A litter of 5 or larger is not common...most have 2 or 3.  Rabbit pellets are a wonderful feed for a guinea pig if that is what is available for your area.....God knows mine have survived just fine on MAnna Pro Gro for over 7 years now....I do put vitamin C in my water and purchase that from puritain's pride online.  If you get overloaded with guinea pigs there is always free cycle.  I have placed pigs in homes that way ...and not your average home that doesn't care and gives them up after a couple months.  Nope to forever homes.  

Guinea pigs can be a fantastic hobby and is a wonderful fancy to get involved with if you are interested in showing.  If you read everything on the internet you have to remember that most is put out there by people who really do not have experience in them.  And they also love to put out misinformation because of their lack of experience.  

With that said, I have not trouble finding homes for my pigs...babies and otherwise.  Not everyone has a negative take on these little critters.

Just wanted to add a link to the American Cavy Breeders Associatoin...
http://www.acbaonline.com/
Upon joining you will not only get membership, but a wonderful manual written by many long time breeders and vets on the cavy and it's care.  Invaluable information that is truthful and real.


----------



## Ninny (Mar 16, 2010)

I've always feed mine rabbit food and hay. I put the vitimans in their water. Much cheaper that way.   

Countrymom  what breed to do you raise?


----------



## chinbunny1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ninny said:
			
		

> I've always feed mine rabbit food and hay. I put the vitimans in their water. Much cheaper that way.
> 
> Countrymom  what breed to do you raise?


Id be careful when using rabbit feeds. The nutritional needs of a rabbit are much different then that of a cavy. Some have things added to them that cavies shouldn't have (forgot what it was). The best to use is a good quality cavy pellet. You can get them just about anywhere.


----------



## Ninny (Mar 17, 2010)

chinbunny1 said:
			
		

> Ninny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True but mine have always done very well on it. Plus when you got buns and piggies ten dollars for 40lbs is much better then 15 dollars for a 5 pound bag of cavy plus the bun food.  I supplement them with veggies, grass, fruit all the good stuff.  I really miss the pigges.


----------



## chinbunny1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ninny said:
			
		

> chinbunny1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pay $7 for ten pounds. $15 is a little much for guinea pig food.


----------



## Run-A-Muck Ranch (Mar 21, 2010)

Well I've been absent for some time on this site(as well as BYC)...anyway....Spring is in the air here lately...I'll blame it on that..lol

Our girls each have a guniea pig. 1 male 1 female...Kept in seperate cages. Not breeding them. 
Anyway they seem very healthy and happy. We do give them guinea pig food($7.89 for a 25 pound bag--will check out the brand). We also give them veggies and fruits. They love to be played with and have lots of fun. We also give them apple tree twigs/branches to chew on. As well as hay.
When and if I ever find my camera I will have to post pictures of "Lloyd" and "Gibby".


----------

